# Thinking of changing to orijen



## jaromi (Sep 2, 2008)

I presently feed my 3 chihuahuas and my 3 bull terriers also my german shepard arden grange which is listed as a 4star food.My question is if the orijen puppy is small enough for my 9week old chihuahua and is the adult small enough for chihuahuas.I have read it is a 6star food so i am going to change if it is small enough.Any feedback on best place to purchase it in the uk/northern ireland would be appriciated.Many thanks...


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey, 
Ive used orijen and its not tiny but managable for chis. My smallest was 2lb 14 oz when i got her and she managed fine on it x


----------



## jaromi (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks rachel my puppy is 10 weeks tomorrow and she weighs 3lb 2oz so she should be fine the others would manage.Why did you stop using orijen then? and where did you buy it from?I saw it on zooplus i think i will go ahead and get it as lots on here think its great, i have read from past posts as i havent had a lot of feedback from this post....If anyone knows anywhere cheaper to buy in the uk it would be great to know.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi,

I got the origen from Zooplus. I think that was the cheapest place i could get it. I got the 400g bag to start with to make sure she liked it. I also tried taste of the wild which is also a 6 star food but workd out a bit cheaper. I started Paige on raw when i first got her (she was 7 months), but she didnt gain any weight on it, she was really thin when i got her. She has really thrieved on the TOTW and she did on orijen to. I feed all my other chis on ready made raw and am just in the process of switching her back over to raw now. But if she starts to loose weight I would not hesitate to switch her back over to TOTW or Orijen!

Hope that helps x


----------



## Bhoy Nick (Jul 9, 2009)

I ordered some orijen trial bags ove the Internet but it's orijen large breed puppy. It's the purple bag. Is this going to be ok for our little dogs?

Read some older threads on here who say it shouldn't be large breed bag but just puppy bag. Too many conflicting reports......HELP!


----------



## jaromi (Sep 2, 2008)

Bhoy Nick said:


> I ordered some orijen trial bags ove the Internet but it's orijen large breed puppy. It's the purple bag. Is this going to be ok for our little dogs?
> 
> Read some older threads on here who say it shouldn't be large breed bag but just puppy bag. Too many conflicting reports......HELP!


They are not large breed its just the ordinary puppy you get.I ordered some from zooplus today with 10% off as its my first order...


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

We get the goldish-yellow bag. I think it is just called puppy.

Hope really loves it! The kibbles are about the size of a flattened pea. They are fairly flat and apparently delicious.


----------

